#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  NIT Rourkela 2012 Placement Report/Statistics - NIT Rourkela Placements

## vipul_chaudhary

*National Institute of Technology Rourkela(NITRKL)* is one among the Best Engineering Institute in India Which offers Various Undergraduate Programs and Post graduate Programs has performed well in placements and reached to new heights in placements. Students who are Targeting for AIEEE Entrance Exam Can check the NIT Rourkela Placements Statistics and Salary details 2011-2012.

*NIT Rourkela 2012 Placement Highlights*
Best Salary Packages Offered.Placements Got slightly down than last year.Total 726 students got placed.NIT Rourkela Placements Key Statistics 2011-2012 :
Total Number of Placements Made : 726
Company Offered Highest Placements : Infosys  Banglore (111 offers)


*NIT Rourkela Placements Statistics Year wise :*




*NIT Rourkela Placements Statistics 2011-2012 :*
*Company Name*
*Branch*
*No. of Students*

3d PLM Software Solutions Ltd
Pune
5

ACC Ltd
Kolkata
4

Ace Calderys
Nagpur
8

Airvana Network India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
2

Amdocs
Pune
10

Ashok Leyland
Chennai
2

Atkins Global
Bangalore
6

Atos Origin India Pvt Ltd
Mumbai
15

Bajaj Auto Limited
Pune
2

Balmer Lawrie & Co Ltd
Kolkata
1

BCH Electric Ltd
Faridabad
3

Capgemini
Bangalore
14

Caterpillar India Pvt Ltd
Chennai
4

C-DOT
Bangalore
7

CEAT Ltd
Mumbai
3

CESC Ltd
Kolkata
4

Coal India Ltd
Kolkata
97

Cummins India Ltd
Pune
8

Engineers India Ltd
New Delhi
3

enZen Global Solutions Ltd
Bangalore
5

Ericsson India Global Services Pvt Ltd
Kolkata
15

Essel Mining & Industries Ltd
Mumbai
8

Futures First Info Services Pvt Ltd
Kolkata
1

Goldman Sachs
Bangalore
1

Haldia Petrochemicals Ltd
Kolkata
5

HCL Technologies
Noida
11

Hero MotoCorp Ltd
New Delhi
4

Hindalco
Mumbai
12

Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd
Bangalore
9

Hindustan Sanitaryware Industries Ltd
Bahadurgarh, Haryana
4

Hindustan Unilever Ltd
Mumbai
1

Honda Siel Cars India Ltd
Noida
4

Huawei Technologies
Bangalore
1

IBM India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
41

I-Design
Pune
4

Indian Oil Corporation Ltd
New Delhi
6

Infosys
Bangalore
110

ITC Infotech India Ltd
Bangalore
11

Jindal Steel & Power Ltd
Angul
10

JSL Stainless Ltd
New Delhi
13

JSW Steel Ltd
Bellary
13

Larsen & Toubro Ltd
Mumbai
17

Mahindra & Mahindra
Mumbai
15

Maruti Suzuki India Ltd
New Delhi
2

MECON Ltd
Ranchi
6

Microsoft
Hyderabad
6

MindTree Ltd
Bangalore
9

Monnet Ispat & Energy Ltd
New Delhi
8

Mu Sigma
Bangalore
9

N T P C Ltd
New Delhi
8

Oracle India
Bangalore
4

Panasonic India Pvt Ltd
Gurgaon
2

PRADAN
New Delhi
12

Punj Lloyd
Gurgaon
6

Rancore Technologies Pvt Ltd
Mumbai
2

Rio Tinto India Pvt Ltd
New Delhi
2

Saint Gobain Glass Ltd
Chennai
2

Samsung India Electronics Pvt Ltd (SEL)
Bangalore
10

Samsung India Software Centre (SISC)
Noida
22

Samsung India Software Operations Pvt Ltd (SISO)
Bangalore
13

SAP Labs India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
8

Shapoorji Pallonji & Co Ltd
Mumbai
5

Sony India Software Centre
Bangalore
10

Suzuki Powertrain India Ltd
Gurgaon
2

TATA Consulting Engineers Ltd
Bangalore
8

TATA Motors
Jamshedpur
9

TATA Steel
Jamshedpur
5

TATA Technologies
Jamshedpur
4

TELCON
Jamshedpur
1

Thermax Ltd
Pune
3

ThyssenKrupp Electrical Steel India Pvt Ltd
Nashik
1

TRF Ltd
Jamshedpur
4

Unisys India Pvt Ltd
Bangalore
12

Vedanta Aluminium Ltd
Lanjigarh, Odisha
9

Vesuvius India Ltd
Kolkata
2

Zeus Numerix Pvt Ltd
Pune
1



*Total: 726*









  Similar Threads: NIT Rourkela btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, NIT Rourkela 2012 admissions cut off,ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Rourkela civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty "Jnanagni' 2012 - NITRAA - Rourkela - Technical Fest NIT Rourkela 2011-2012 Placement Statistics - NIT RKL Placement Stats 2011-2012

----------

